# Woman dies next to own grave



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Woman dies next to own grave *
Wed Nov 1, 9:09 AM ET

A Dutch woman, who had meticulously planned her own funeral after the death of her husband last year, died next to the grave in Amsterdam where she wanted to be buried, a newspaper reported.

The 65-year-old widow probably died of a heart attack while she was visiting the family grave where her name, but no date, was already inscribed, De Telegraaf daily reported Wednesday.

The woman was carrying a bag with her containing her will when she died and had already organized details of her funeral including the music she wanted played, the paper said.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Where do you get these things, JT?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This one was from Yahoo Odd News.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I find them entertaining. Thanks.


----------

